# P9 Sights Opinions



## frjeff (Apr 18, 2009)

Looking to add an improved set of sights to my new P9.

Being new to this, I would appreciate any opinions as to what is best for an older, deteriorating eyesight guy.

Cannot afford anther $200 for Crimson Tracer set-up, so what might be better than the white dot over white bar OEM sights?

Thanks

Padre Jeff


----------



## Recycooler (Apr 7, 2009)

Look down a few threads in the kahr section for 24/7 big dots sights as one option .I posted it a bit ago .I didnt intend to stir it up so much I was just wondering about them.I have learned this .Made for close up ,but can work for target too.My bro just put them on his cz,we are still putzing with them so I dont have my 2cents togther yet on them


----------

